

Uber Co-Founder Targets Private Jets Next - endtwist
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/10/26/uber-private-jets-blackjet/

======
hnriot
After the fiasco and temper tantrums over the NYC debacle, we'll see if they
have learned any lessons on working within an existing framework of laws and
regulations.

